# Lucca - Campsite



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just about to embark on our annual Grand Tour!! We want to spend a night or 2 near Lucca but have so failed to locate a campsite within 50 km of the city. Help? 


Regards

Arizona


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Try this site http://www.italy-hotels-holidays.co.uk/lucca_camping.htm

Don


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a newly built private Aire just half a mile outside the walls of Lucca - Il Serchio - via Tiro a Segno, 704, Lucca, 18 euros. 

Clean, good facilities, wi fi available from the reception Building. Stayed there last October and was entirely happy with the site.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

...and it is reviewed in MHF database (Il Serchio) It's a sort of cross between an aire and a campsite.

We stayed there twice this April and May and would recommend it totally.

While you are there get the regular service bus ( actually a comfortable coach) from Lucca to Pisa. It takes less than 30 minutes via a lovely road, and takes you to the Campo dei Miracoli. Saves all the hassle of parking in Pisa.

G

See:
Il Serchio, Lucca


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Last October we stayed as the ACSI Camping Card site, Europa at Torre de Lago Puccini.

It's less than 20 miles from Lucca.

We went to Italy with all intentions of staying in sostas, but on the whole they were about the same or more expensive than camp sites.

Lucca is wonderful.


----------



## JMS64 (Jan 11, 2008)

An alternative - Camping Village Torre Pendente in Pisa.

http://www.campingtorrependente.it/eng/default.htm

1km walk to train station Pisa San Rossore for Lucca.

Lucca is lovely.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Lucca Aree di Sosta*

If you want to be close in and don't need full campsite facilities, there is an aire or rather aree di sosta in Via Gaetano Luporini. It's 730 yards from the city walls. Also it is behind an entrance / exit barrier. I cannot remember the price but it was not a lot (for Italy).

Here are the co-ordinates - put them into Google Earth and have a look.
43.840042°N, 10.488076°E

Philip


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lucca*

 Ciao,
dozens of campsites at Torre di Lago Puccini and Viareggio, about half an hour to Lucca.
www.camping.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Lucca - camping*

The Aree da Sosta Philip ( JeanLuc) mentions is within easy cycling/walking distance of the city walls, in a pleasant suburban area, and has video surveillance - cost 10 Euros / 24 hrs, including water/ scarico etc.

There is a panificio and an excellent macelleria in the next street.

Whilst we were there (early May) we were adopted by two little German girls of around 4 and 7 years old, with their parents and their "walking bikes" - little bikes with no pedals, which conveyed them at great speed across the carpark. They would come and knock on our door each morning and practice their English on us!

Lucca is a great place for cycling, very few cars in the streets, though plenty of pedestrians, which makes it feel very like Venice. There is also a wide walking/cycling track on top of the city walls.

Helen


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

That's great info guys, thank you!

Did Pisa last year and stayed on Torre Pendente and took the train to Lucca. Only going back this year as some friends are playing in a music festival and we thought it would be fun to meet up. The aire sounds perfect.

Ciao

Arizona


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Both entries are in our database..

>Il Serchio<

>Lucca Sosta<

I've visited both and although more expensive, I would say Il Serchio is more pleasant and better VFM. The pitches are a little 'short' and unusual though so if you have a long van you might stick out a bit on the site.

The sosta is a bit nearer to the city walls but is just a carpark really but very convenient nonetheless.

Pete


----------

